# My multie tank log



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of my soon to be multie tank. Right now it has 1 betta and 2 zebra danios I don't have many shells right now but tomorrow I'am going shell hunting on the beach. ;D


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

keep us updated


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hehe, you're going to want a _lot_ more shells! :thumb:

What's the planned stocking? No filter?

I look forward to seeing it filled up, remember to avoid shells that go down in a long gradual spiral, otherwise the fish might get stuck - you want shells like you have there, with a nice sharp turn in them, quickly getting smaller after the "main entrance". Just in case you weren't aware of that, we don't want you collecting loads of cool shells and then finding out you can't use them.

:thumb:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I have two filters on the left side of the tank you just in the pic can't really see them  My planned stocking for the tank is going to be a species tank (Cause i don't know of anyother cichlids that would do good with them) Tomorrow i plan to go out and Get some whales eye and A few others that are on the beach and The good thing about my water is my ph is already 7.9 :wink:

BTW How many multies could i keep in this 15g?


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

As you can see i've added rocks But i went to the beach and I found only one shell 



















Here you can see the whales eye i picked up. :fish:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Lookin' good, I like the way you've created the rock piles, very minimal but very natural. I'd probably leave the rock at that as you aren't stocking any rockdwellers. I'd just fill the rest of it up with shells. If you're having difficulty check out escargot shells - you can get load of them for next to nothing and they're perfectly shaped.

I prefer to use these:
http://www.snailshop.ashopcommerce.co.u ... hells.html

As they are the next closest I could find to Neothauma shells:
http://www.africanaquatic.com/index.php ... ucts_id=71

I'm sure you can find a US site offering either.

I'd probably start with 8 multies and look for a couple of pairs out of that.

:thumb:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks  Oh I know a place where i can get a lot of shells I just didn't get there yesterday But thanks I'll keep a look out for those and I have a shell shop near my house i can probably get them their.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I second the escargot shells. They are the perfect size and you can get them plenty cheap. Plus I'm not a fan of putting ocean themed stuff into a freshwater tank.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

> Plus I'm not a fan of putting ocean themed stuff into a freshwater tank.


+1


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll call some restaurants around here and See if have escargot.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

The link doesn't work It just says "This listing () has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number."


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Weird, basically just search escargot shells on ebay - you can get 24 for $24 and I'm sure there are even better deals.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok thanks!! I should be able to get them cheap here.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

This is where I got mine. The price went up a couple of bucks but it's still a pretty good deal. Plus the shells are clean and ready to go.

http://www.markys.com/caviar/customer/p ... 624&page=1


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I couldn't find any escargot shells So for right now I'am just going to use sea shells.

I put some of my naja in between the rocks.









I added some sea shells Some of them had holes in them but i think that makes them look even better. :drooling:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I found out my tank is a 20g long :dancing:


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

cool tank. i want to set one up just like this when i get in the new apartment, but i cant find any of these fish local. cant wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Prowler09 I also can't wait to see it finished.

Oh Well i got to the shell shop today but was was only able to get 8 shells, 7 Sharks Eye and 1 Green Turbo  Plus a few i found in the house from trips to the beach.










Now the bigger shell bed.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I added some algea between the rocks to make it look more natural.


----------



## mormodamballa (Feb 21, 2007)

If your looking for shells try seashellcity.com havn't ordered from them yet but looks like an amazing selection.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

More rocks.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

The multies are coming and So are some brevis. :dancing:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Another good site for shells is www.cichlidbreeding.com . You can get a ton of shells for like $0.35 each.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

The multies and Brevis Should be here when the mail comes. :dancing:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Pic time.

First the tank Since the brevis were a little unsuspected I made a temporary separator Until the brevis tank is done cycling.










Next the multies.





















Now the brevis.











[/quote]


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

New pictures. opcorn:



















Swiss Cheese By The Multies :lol:



















I haven't seen the fifth Brevis since i put them in So i hope it's in it's shell.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Well a long awaited update, Well maybe not long awaited lol.










Soon i am selling the brevis and moving the multies to a 10g and adding some juvenile Haplochromis ruby after some rock work.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, Paleofish,
your shellies look great! I am your neighbor, sort of, I live in Portland.
Here's my 15gal multi colony:










I have so many now, I am going to move some of them and start a new colony.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool looking tank 

PM sent.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey looks good bud, come a fair old way since the beginning, I remember you setting this tank up. Have you had any breeding behaviour at all?


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey blairo1  Thanks. But sadly all the brevis and multies were female :x


----------

